# Ultimate Fishing Show Novi Buy 1 Get 1 Free Tickets



## dayooper

Merry Christmas and a Happy New year!!

TJ's Tackle will again be at the Ultimate Fishing Show in Novi this year at booth 2205. We again will be demonstrating our fluid beds and air brushes. We also have a few new products this year, new colors of powder paint, Captain Jay's Blade Baits, beads, snells, harness components, and others. Stop by and say "Hi". It is always nice to put a screen name to a face.

To help you get to the show, I have a bunch of Buy One Get One Free Attendance Tickets. If you are interested, please PM me your snail mail address and I will get them in the mail for you. Please limit requests to 4 per house hold as I have a limited amount of these. First come, first serve. 

Hope to see you there!!

Thanks,
Benjamin
TJ's Tackle


----------



## wcmilus

can you email me the 2 for one coupons? Thanks Bill


----------



## Dale N

Can you email me 2 tickets for the fishing show


----------



## dayooper

Sorry guys, I was already at the fishing show and I had run out of tickets over a week ago. I hope you still made it to the show. 

Thanks,
Benjamin


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

I stopped by and said hi.


----------



## annmkon

If you have some tickets left I'd appreciate it!!
We are a family of 4!
Thank you,
Ann
[email protected]


----------



## rick on a fly

TJ's tackle, are you doing the discount tickets this year?


----------



## dayooper

Yes, I have some BOGO tickets left. PM me your mailing address and I will get them in the mail for you.

Thanks,
Benjamin


----------



## rick on a fly

Thanks Benjamin


----------



## angelique marineau

I would Like tickets for a family of four Tjs tackle if there are still some?
Please and Thank You!!


----------



## dayooper

No problem. Please PM me your mailing address and I will get them in the mail for you.

Thanks,
Benjamin


----------



## rick on a fly

What is your booth number Benjamin


----------



## dayooper

We are in booth 2202. See you there!

Thanks, 
Benjamin


----------

